# Long-term Review | Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM



## angox (Jul 5, 2014)

Just sharing my review guys..

http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-canon-100mm-f2-8l-macro-is-usm/

cheers,
r.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 15, 2014)

Yup, my favourite lens too. It just does everything.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 16, 2014)

I played with it for some time at B&H.
The AF is certainly fast enough, even on a 5Dc (especially with focus limiter).
The bokeh, however, was not that great.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 16, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I played with it for some time at B&H.
> The AF is certainly fast enough, even on a 5Dc (especially with focus limiter).
> The bokeh, however, was not that great.



I owned the 135L for about a week... So I really wasn't able to run it through its paces. I wanted the 85L, but then I didn't... ditto with the 200mm f2... the reason I bring those lenses up is because the bokeh for each has been referred to as magic. 

I have used the 70-200mm f2.8L is miii and the 100L. I personally lean towards the 100L. In bokeh... and in regards to sharpness, the 100L is the clear winner. 

So my point is that there may be better bokeh, but it isn't a slouch.


----------



## pwp (Jul 17, 2014)

I've had the 100L f/2.8 macro for a few months now, mostly for corporate portrait work. It's just fantastic. Sure, most of the portrait work can be done perfectly well with the incomparable 70-200 f/2.8isII, but the little 100 just has a certain "something". First thing I got for it was an eBay tripod collar which I find equally useful on tripod or monopod.

For a few months I had a 135 f/2 and have to say the results were frequently stunning. But my keeper rate was way down. Maybe I don't have the world's steadiest hands and the lack of IS on the 135 was the culprit. The IS on the 100L f/2.8 macro is nothing short of incredible. I shot some video for the first time with it the other day on the 5D3 and in the pre-job testing I deliberately pushed the limits of the IS. It was almost as though the rig had SteadyCam function. Amazing. 

Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM? I'm a fan....

-pw


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 17, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> So my point is that there may be better bokeh, but it isn't a slouch.



Sure, I was only comparing it to my 135L because I had earlier decided in its favor when looking for a short telephoto (and yes, the difference is pretty significant but unfair, because their maximum apertures and focal lengths are also different).
As it is, bokeh isn't one of the primary reasons for buying a 100L.


----------



## daveypoo (Jul 17, 2014)

I think that this is Canon's sharpest lens. I've also had the non-L version, which is also very sharp, but just not as sharp as the L. I originally bought it for my Macro work and I have the 180 3.5L too. However, I use the 100 L for many other projects besides macro. It's amazing as a portrait lens and I'm getting outstanding results with available light indoors with my 6D as well. If you can have only one Canon "L" lens, this one is hard to beat! My favorite for sure!!


----------



## NancyP (Jul 17, 2014)

That's nice to hear. In my worst bouts of GAS, I think about buying this lens. I bought the more expensive non-stabilized 180L macro as "the" macro lens, and this lens has very good bokeh at f/3.5 (I love shooting 1:2 to 1:1 wide open), great contrast and color, and plenty of sharpness. The 180 is a HEAVY lens, though, 1.1 kg, just a shade lighter than my 400 f/5.6L at 1.25 kg. The 180L often doesn't go along in the bag "on spec" due to weight. I am deciding on lenses for the 6D, and have considered the 100 f/2.8L as a dual use macro and general purpose tele lens. Right now my 100ish general tele lens is an inherited manual AIS Nikkor 105 f/2.5 on an adapter, and there's an inherited manual AI Nikkor 55 f/3.5 macro that is next on the list for a test spin.


----------



## surapon (Jul 17, 2014)

angox said:


> Just sharing my review guys..
> 
> http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-canon-100mm-f2-8l-macro-is-usm/
> 
> ...



Thankssss, Dear angox.
Great Review. 
Too many great eggs in my basket, It is the time to pick this wonderful / special egg to eat again---Yes, My Bigger Eggs = 180 mm and MP-E 65 mm. Plus old. Old Egg EF 100 mm Macro.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2014)

angox said:


> Just sharing my review guys..
> 
> http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-canon-100mm-f2-8l-macro-is-usm/
> 
> ...




Very nice review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## angox (Jul 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> angox said:
> 
> 
> > Just sharing my review guys..
> ...



Wow that's amazing macro works.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angox (Jul 18, 2014)

Click said:


> angox said:
> 
> 
> > Just sharing my review guys..
> ...



No problem! thanks for visiting!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 18, 2014)

Click said:


> angox said:
> 
> 
> > Just sharing my review guys..
> ...



+1.
Very useful for someone contemplating buying one.


----------



## gsealy (Jul 18, 2014)

This is my next lens purchase. I am just waiting for a deal to come along such as rebate. Thanks for the review.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello,

Very nice review. Like this review a lot as this is one without any scientific explanation but ful of practical use. All those other test should in fact adding a real chapter like this. The figures for a lens might be very good. But please let's always see the practice. 
Your different types of use for this lens do really show the power of this lens. I know I can make fabulous photos with it, but do find not that many times on my body. Mostly coming from the other lenses I have, but for sure this is a real great lens, with an exceptional Hybrid iS, that can be used in many situations.


----------

